

It's not just you, Apple hates everyone - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/its-not-just-you-apple-hates-everyone/17410

======
stephen_g
Pretty stupid article in my opinion. Apple's handling of the MacDefender issue
is exactly how Apple handles most issues - don't say anything until you have
the whole story and have planned the course of action. As John Gruber said,
it's "measure twice, cut once".

To say that they were 'shamed' into acknowledging MacDefender is ridiculous.
They were always going to - what they didn’t want was support personnel giving
out potentially incorrect information on how to remove the malware before the
proper research had been done.

